# how much is it to get pug puppy "done"



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

getting a female pug puppy and want to have her "done" at around six months as i dont want to breed off her.. was just wondering if any one abouts how much it was, thankx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Each vet is different in price so speak to your local vet and find out


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

It varies on the area your in and what vets you go to, also I think the price varies on weight too. 

Are you 100% on getting her spayed at 6 months?  lots of people have different opinions. Some say after there first season and some say a little longer, it may be good to research a little on the subject if you haven't already.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi there,

My girl Lilly was spayed a couple of months ago. The vets usually say you should let them have one season before you have them spayed. I actually waited until she's had a couple and was fully grown. She was spayed just before she turned 2 years.

You have to wait until 3 months after her season. It cost me £182 to get Lilly spayed but that was at a vets in Hertfordshire!

My other girl Bella is just having her second season and 3 months after she will be spayed as well!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

prices vary considerably, i'd inquire locally - since she will be under 20# it should not be very expensive. 
i would also spay at 6-mos or so - it eliminates over 99% of mammary cancer, by avoiding the estrogen flush 
of that first estrus.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Information from vets varies wildly, some recommend before their first season, some after, some actually recommend allowing them to have a litter. So you can see that this isn't necessarily the best course of advice to follow.

Have you had a word with the breeder of your girl, if not, that's where I'd be asking as a first port of call, and also getting in touch with the breed club, to see what their recommendations are. 

Basically, a bitch should be mature before you spay her in my view, and that can vary tremendously according to breed, and the individual bitch. 

Good luck, it isn't an easy decision, and there is no right or wrong answer, but as long as you do your research and make the best decision, that's all that you can do.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

it depends on your vet and also your income as dogs trust can sometimes help subsidise the cost if you`re on a low income. i had my bitch done at 6 months and it`s something i`d never recommend to anyone - she developed bad separation anxiety after having it done and also spay incontinence, i had no idea about how common things like that were after being fixed so young and i swore i`d never have another dog done at that age again.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread a bit but Harvey is being 'snipped' on Monday and I was going to put a thread on asking if anyone knew how much roughly it would cost and then saw this thread. I have read the posts and see that when to have a girl done is very much 'up for discussion' is it the same for boys?? and any idea on cost?? Sorry again to hijack thread but thought if anyone else wanted same information but for either sex then they might be able to find it here.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i had my bitch done at 6 months and it`s something i`d never recommend to anyone -
> she developed bad separation anxiety after having it done and also spay incontinence, i had no idea about how
> common things like that were after being fixed so young and i swore i`d never have another dog done at that age again.


my extended family's experience [over a dozen cousins, now adults in their 40s & 50s; 3 siblings, adult nephews] 
has been entirely different: all *bought pups*, male or female, were desexed between 5.5-MO & 8-MO.

nobody had complications - & any adopted pups were desexed before leaving the shelter, which means as young 
as 7 to 8-WO - again, without any complications, short or long-term. :001_smile:

additionally, spay-incontinence is not "common", is rarely lifelong, & is usually easily treated with meds. 
approx 90% of urinary incontinence is temporary & resolves with treatment.

5 studies - 
Incontinence Considerations of Early Spay and Neutering Scientific Abstracts

note in the first study, the incontinence rate after *pre-pubertal* spays [under 6-mos age] is *less than half* 
that for females spayed after 6-MO or older.

copy of the abstract - The relationship of urinary incontinence to early ... [J Reprod Fertil Suppl. 2001] - PubMed result


> _ J Reprod Fertil Suppl. 2001;57:233-6.
> The relationship of urinary incontinence to early spaying in bitches.
> Stöcklin-Gautschi NM, Hässig M, Reichler IM, Hubler M, Arnold S.
> Source
> ...


it seems to me to be a stretch to attribute incontinence after 2-years to the spay surgery, but so called 
'spay incontinence' is a process of elimination: if it is not A thru F, it much be G - 'spay incontinence', 
if the dog is female; i have no idea what they call it if the dog is male. 

reduced-risk in pre-pubertal spay: 
Since more than 70% of my clients have shelter or rescue pups, all desexed before 6-MO & as young as 2-MO, 
that correlates with my direct experience: none of my clients' adopted pups needed to be treated for urinary incontinence - 
*yet.*  it's always possible that could change.

pubertal spays are the traditional-age: 5.5 to 7-MO, IOW right around 6-MO. 
cheers, 
- terry


----------



## Sorrels Mum (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorrel was spayed last week - at 6 months - and it cost £187, including three day's painkillers. Three day's wasn't enough though and I went back Friday because she was very uncomfortable and paid a further £14 for a painkilling injection and another three tablets, plus £12 for eye ointment as she had developed an eye infection, so all in all it cost over £200 - but worth every penny if it saves her from a life-threatnening condition later on.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> ...Harvey is being 'snipped' on Monday and I was going to put a thread on asking
> if anyone knew how much roughly it would cost and then saw this thread.
> 
> I have read the posts and see that when to have a girl done is very much 'up for discussion' is it the same for boys??
> ...


this subject comes up at LEAST once a week, somewhere.  
see this - prior posts on the subject: 
http://tinyurl.com/3qoae4x

those are listed by post - if U want to see it by THREAD, search for "when to neuter" & do not specify 'posts'.

if Ur dog is being snipped Monday, i'd think U would know the fee?  
& i think 6-MO is fine, male or female, so long as the pup is healthy. 
cheers, 
- terry


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> this subject comes up at LEAST once a week, somewhere.
> see this - prior posts on the subject:
> http://tinyurl.com/3qoae4x
> 
> ...


No - I haven't got a clue!! I really don't want to put him through it and was so worried about even making the appointment and asking about what time to take him, pain relief, and how long he would be there etc., I didn't even ask about the cost!!! I'm already wound up tonight because I know he can only eat two meals tomorrow and then I have to not feed him on Monday morning which is going to make me feel awful!!! But then again it's for the best so it's something I just have to 'get on with'.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> I really don't want to put him through it and was so worried about even making the appt
> and asking about what time to take him, pain relief, and how long he would be there etc., I didn't even ask about the cost!!!


most male-dogs have such minimal pain, the challenge is KEEPING THEM QUIET for 5 to 7-days. :laugh: 
some pain is a good thing, as it prevents the dog acting wildly & regretting it later.

i'd keep him on leash only for 5 to 7 days, with ZERO off-leash running or wrestling for 7 to 10-days; 
a long-line is good.

my neighbor foolishly [& against vet-instructions] turned her 9-MO, 90# Berner loose to 'play' with an equally 
whopping young dog of 90 to 100#, the *day after* desex; they romped, ran & wrestled on the paved tennis court 
for a half-hour or more. 
his nice clean dry incision was fine, but his empty scrotum filled with fluid to the size of a tangerine & he was in 
serious pain. :cursing: then she blamed the VET! 


Sampuppy said:


> ...he can only eat two meals tomorrow and then [no food] Monday-AM which is going to make me feel awful!
> But then again it's for the best so it's something I just have to 'get on with'.


missing one meal is no big deal, really. :001_smile: just don't let him mess with the incision, NO TONGUES 
around his stitches - a cone-collar is good.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Advice duly noted!!! Thank you!! Sorry again - it looks like i've hi-jacked the thread but i'm sure there will be somebody with a 'boy' who will have benefited from reading this too. Thanks again.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Prices vary hugely across the country

I am in Kent and spaying (under 40kg) is £350 with all inc.That was checking prices at local vets too
Neautering £195. Although that is just my vets price I dont know of others locally.

I personally am letting my goldie bitch mature before she is done, so possibly when she is two and a bit (her breeder agrees her also).


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

Mitch was "done" at 10 months, i called my vet and they quoted £185, i thought all vets would be about the same as they go on weight, a friend of mine called me and told me to try another vets she had heard aboout that was about 5 miles away. I called and the quoted £85!!!!! i booked him in straight away. How can two vets be so different?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

pinklady said:


> How can two vets' [prices] be so different?


their co$ts can vary hugely - one is in a high-rent district among upscale shops & higher-income residents, 
another is in a semi-industrial zone among warehouses & light industry, & a third in a depressed area with many 
empty storefronts - the 3rd can only survive if the practice has another source of income.

what drugs they use can vary - i would NEVER go to a vet for any surgery, however minor, who used Ketamine. 
it's an old-fashioned injectable paralytic: the animal is *fully-conscious* & feels *every*thing, but cannot flee! 
 cats especially have died on the operating-table of sheer stress & terror; the excuse is that it wipes 
their _memory_ & so cannot be traumatic. :mad5: 
i refuse to accept that as a fact - that we cannot recall something consciously or verbalize a particular memory, 
does not mean it leaves no damage behind: little "Alfred", the poor child who was taught to fear white bunnies 
& other innocent white fluffy animals by pairing them with *noise*, could not possibly have described the experience - 
but it left him terrified of all nonhuman animals, since he generalized the resulting phobia. 
[luckily or unluckily, the poor child died before his 10th birthday, taking his fears with him.]

Ketamine is cheap, & some vets justify its use simply on those grounds; i regard it as cruel & dangerous practice, 
& see those vets as poor representatives of their profession, which like other physicians is to _'do no harm'_, first 
& foremost.

vets who have loads of medical-equipment: in-house blood analysis, blood-gas monitors for surgery, anaesthetic 
gas-machines, in-house X-ray, etc... have to amortize those co$ts somehow. buying them is expensive, even used, 
& they need maintenance as well as now & then, repair.

vets with lots of staff - vet-techs, vet-assts, kennel help, receptionist, office manager, etc - have to pay them. 
OTOH when doing a complex surgery, they *need* other hands to help, if only to monitor the animal's vital signs 
or hand them instruments & sutures, etc.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I was extremely confused at my old vets  I had a 22 kilo BC and when he was neutered it cost me 97 pounds, i had harvey done at the same vets, he was 8 kilos so a good 14 kilos less than cody and that cost me 87 pounds?? How can it only be a 10 pound difference for a 14 kilo difference in weight???


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

I would recommend getting the spay done by laproscapy if you have a vet that offers it, Key hole is more expensive but I found the experience much less stressful for us and the dog than other bitches I have been around, it was an extra 75 ish for the procedure though so might not be for everyone.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mamf said:


> I would recommend getting the spay done by laproscapy if you have a vet that offers it,
> Key hole is more expensive but I found the experience much less stressful for us and the dog than other bitches
> I have been around, it was an extra 75 ish for the procedure though so might not be for everyone.


be sure they are experienced: the dog's ABDOMEN is inflated like a ball to expand the working area, 
& the gas has to work its way out over time, so there are other quirks to this sort of surgery. 
it also makes visualizing the organs - bladder, etc - impossible to dam*ed awkward, so is not helpful 
in finding unsuspected things like bladder adhesions or a tipped-bladder or shunts, etc.

*so if Ur dog has odd unexplained symptoms - * chronic UTIs, an unexplained pattern of peeing indoors, 
dietary sensitivities [IBD, parasites in the gut...], reacts to fats [pancreas?...], etc, go for open belly 
& good =visual access=. Tell the vet anything unusual so they know before they operate that there is 
something funny that may involve other organs.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Leah84 said:


> it depends on your vet and also your income as dogs trust can sometimes help subsidise the cost if you`re on a low income. i had my bitch done at 6 months and it`s something i`d never recommend to anyone - she developed bad separation anxiety after having it done and also spay incontinence, i had no idea about how common things like that were after being fixed so young and i swore i`d never have another dog done at that age again.


I would hope that is able to afford a Pug (usually priced not much less than £1K) they can afford to have it neutered themselves and not use charity funding

I have had three bitches spayed at 6 months - they all recovered within a few days and it was impossible to stop them bounding around. None have developed any conditions as a result of the operation.

In the last 3 years I have had 3 bitches spayed and the cost varied between £130-£165 (the cheapest being a Mini Schnauzer, dearest a Labradoodle)


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

mamf said:


> I would recommend getting the spay done by laproscapy if you have a vet that offers it, Key hole is more expensive but I found the experience much less stressful for us and the dog than other bitches I have been around, it was an extra 75 ish for the procedure though so might not be for everyone.


Thank you for the advice
My vets do offer this service and is something I was considering


----------

